# Cast Iron Tub



## antnepi (Aug 26, 2008)

Anybody know about how much a 30" x 60" cast iron tub weighs?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

antnepi said:


> Anybody know about how much a 30" x 60" cast iron tub weighs?


300-500lbs


----------



## antnepi (Aug 26, 2008)

Went to the dump today with the tub and a couple barrels of tile and plaster and the load weighed 720lbs.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

We just had a new one delivered Tuesday and the weight of the tub was 264 I believe. The older ones probably weigh more though.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

antnepi said:


> Went to the dump today with the tub and a couple barrels of tile and plaster and the load weighed 720lbs.


Sounds about right.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

I use to throw them away for years 100's of them. I now refinish them and sell them for 1500 bucks a pop.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Who the hell would pay $1500 for a cast iron tub when you can buy them new for under $500.

Are you talking about claw foot tubs?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Mike Finley said:


> Who the hell would pay $1500 for a cast iron tub when you can buy them new for under $500.
> 
> Are you talking about claw foot tubs?


Yep clawfoot tubs. You take the legs off and they blast of all the paint til the details come back then take them to the artsy lady and paint a nice design or gold leaf or what ever on the legs and a matching border around the outside and walla you got a classic restoration. refinish the inside.

It takes a lot of work to restore them back to looking like new. We put in about 2 weeks on each tub


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I've got a six foot reclining cast iron Koler tub, I beleive it was about 350 lbs. No idea what it's worth today, but a lot more than $500. If you're asking for load, double up your joists. Think what that will weigh full of water and two people in it :w00t: ( or more )


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

rbsremodeling said:


> take them to the artsy lady and paint a nice design or gold leaf or what ever on the legs and a matching border around the outside and walla you got a classic restoration. refinish the inside


badda boom badda bing. and a little cha-ching! :thumbsup:


----------



## concrete21 (Jun 22, 2009)

you need a good design, so some guys to tell you, it is good way!


----------



## l.h.ott (Jul 27, 2010)

if your thinking about removing it and how many people it will take, the answer is one, take a sledge hammer and bust it into 4 pieces, the scrap metal people will pay you the same per pound and it's alot easier to get out.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Got a new one in my house, 400lbs. 

Yeap, I've busted them up for years. Always wondered how the old timers got them up to the upstairs bathrooms. Most bathrooms have a 2' door and NARROW stairs.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

paulie said:


> Got a new one in my house, 400lbs.
> 
> Yeap, I've busted them up for years. Always wondered how the old timers got them up to the upstairs bathrooms. Most bathrooms have a 2' door and NARROW stairs.


Even to this day I have had to lift massive tubs into a house before the internal walls are up. We also used to have to do the same with 100 gallon storage tanks in the loft. The last one I did where we done this was a 200 gallon tub. That thing was fun to move around even without walls.

But even that was nothing compared to a 1500lb tub we had to install in my mates house.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

*No More Two Pieces*



l.h.ott said:


> if your thinking about removing it and how many people it will take, the answer is one, take a sledge hammer and bust it into 4 pieces, the scrap metal people will pay you the same per pound and it's alot easier to get out.


Usually around 300-350 for size you're talking about. 










Like This?


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Even to this day I have had to lift massive tubs into a house before the internal walls are up. We also used to have to do the same with 100 gallon storage tanks in the loft. The last one I did where we done this was a 200 gallon tub. That thing was fun to move around even without walls.
> 
> Most of the ones I've torn out around here have the old hex tile underneath the tub. I don't think tile was laid before the walls were up.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Craftsman Jay said:


> Usually around 300-350 for size you're talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget the earplugs.:no:


----------

